# Best 2.1 speakers within 1,500 INR



## sahil1033 (Jul 22, 2013)

Please suggest me best 2.1 speakers, maximum budget is 1,500 INR


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 22, 2013)

You already have philips-spa5300-2.1 These are way better than any 2.1 for 1,500 INR.


----------

